# Friends/Family Members Coming To Visit?...



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello,

I am unsure to what laws would be for tourists visiting resident family members and I was just curious to know if anyone knew the answer...

What would the position be, if my Friend, Mother or Father came over with their partners (unmarried) for a holiday? 

Would they be able to stay with me and my other half at our accomodation? Or would they need to get a hotel? And if they were to stay at our appartments and be "caught", what would the reprocautions be? 

Any info or thoughts on this would be great 

Danielle x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Dans,

If you're discrete you wont have a problem, stop worrying!

Why would they be "caught" what are you holding, wild swingers parties? It's really not that bad, just keep things quiet, be discrete, you'll be fine.


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Ok cool - just wanted an "expert" opinion as it's a question I am being asked alot and shrugging my shoulders doesn't seem to be suffice :rofl:




Andy Capp said:


> Dans,
> 
> If you're discrete you wont have a problem, stop worrying!
> 
> Why would they be "caught" what are you holding, wild swingers parties? It's really not that bad, just keep things quiet, be discrete, you'll be fine.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Danielle89 said:


> Ok cool - just wanted an "expert" opinion as it's a question I am being asked alot and shrugging my shoulders doesn't seem to be suffice :rofl:


You realise that "shrugging your shoulders" here is seen as one of two things (depending on the sex involved), either:-

a) An abusive "I'm better than you and you're a tramp" (you to arab woman)

or

b) A come on "You're so hot Abdullah, please let me have your babies" To an arab guy...

You have a lot to learn...


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeeeees!! In good old bonny Scotland its just a "I dinnae ken"

Maybe I should start a thread on "What sign language means what"

I presume flicking the V's is still the same??




Andy Capp said:


> You realise that "shrugging your shoulders" here is seen as one of two things (depending on the sex involved), either:-
> 
> a) An abusive "I'm better than you and you're a tramp" (you to arab woman)
> 
> ...


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Danielle89 said:


> Jeeeees!! In good old bonny Scotland its just a "I dinnae ken"
> 
> Maybe I should start a thread on "What sign language means what"
> 
> I presume flicking the V's is still the same??


Actually no, the arab's don't know the "V"s, it's too Anglo Saxon for them , they do however know the "finger" and westerners have been jailed for it, so by all means give them 2 fingers, I did, but never the finger, cos they'll complain to the police like sad little immature children and complain about you.

That's how insecure they are.


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm going to stick with safety and numbers....and keep my hands in my pocket!





Andy Capp said:


> Actually no, the arab's don't know the "V"s, it's too Anglo Saxon for them , they do however know the "finger" and westerners have been jailed for it, so by all means give them 2 fingers, I did, but never the finger, cos they'll complain to the police like sad little immature children and complain about you.
> 
> That's how insecure they are.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Just make sure you tell any visitors that when they come through passport control at the airport, tell the chap they're staying in any hotel you want to choose, I always tell my visitors to say Hilton Jumeirah. Helps when you have idiot friends like I do who say they're staying with a friend but don't know the address or anything. They never check or ask to see reservations or anything.


----------



## cami (Aug 11, 2010)

Danielle89 said:


> Jeeeees!! In good old bonny Scotland its just a "I dinnae ken"
> 
> Maybe I should start a thread on "What sign language means what"
> 
> I presume flicking the V's is still the same??


it means the same here. if you say "i don't know" at the same time, it surely won't be misinterpreted.

don't show any fingers to anyone, be them the middle, the v, or in any other pattern. 

in dubai it's less about posture and gestures. it's all about how much of your body you expose that's considered offensive on sight.

don't worry about your mum, dad, and their partners visiting you. no one gives a flying **** what you're doing behind closed door if you keep it down and private.

good luck entertaining your guests.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Helps when you have idiot friends like I do who say they're staying with a friend but don't know the address or anything.


To be fair they still let you through regardless when you say this.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

u guys really worry a lot! 

its not that bad here...i always have visitors- friends family, relatives family and even my friends living at my place . we got out , hung around i never faced any difficulties... no one is going to enter your home or stop you on street and ask questions?

and Dans its ok even if they say they are staying over friends place! thats no crime..and you said your friend, mother , father and their partners ..so that makes group, its safe......

i have many emariti friends and western as well! i think its the preception which worry you guy so much. i go to work with my collegue( guy) very often. i live in AL Ain and travel Dubai everyweek sumtimes with my collegues and friends( guys), have faced the check post several time . police enquired who they were? where we heading? i said my friends!going out! and never had any problem.....

its just that there are limits! and you all know what are the limits!


----------

